# Any Good Way of Getting Rid of Dud Tickets?



## Freya (Aug 4, 2013)

If there's a way to get rid of them without having to turn them in, i'd love to hear it! Instead of taking the time to turn them in for the little fireworks. I'm just too lazy, really.


----------



## Eir (Aug 4, 2013)

I've been chucking them on the ground as I get them... then raking them in afterwards... and then carrying the pile to my basement garbage can.


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 4, 2013)

you can buy a trash can and throw them away, i guess.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Eir said:


> I've been chucking them on the ground as I get them...



heh, i'm doing the same thing. ^_^


----------



## Jedo (Aug 4, 2013)

Where can you buy the trash can? Because I don't have it cataloged.


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 4, 2013)

Jedo said:


> Where can you buy the trash can? Because I don't have it cataloged.



someone else that has the trash can can let you catalog it, maybe?
it's also a PWP.


----------



## kindaichi83 (Aug 4, 2013)

get a trash can and dumped them... 

that is what i did in the end...


----------



## Mario. (Aug 4, 2013)

Or you could sell them or give them away to somebody.


----------



## link2398 (Aug 4, 2013)

Maybe Reese will take them for a fee? Other then that see if you can get a hold of a trash can.


----------



## Christopher Fritz (Aug 4, 2013)

link2398 said:


> Maybe Reese will take them for a fee? Other then that see if you can get a hold of a trash can.



Reese won't take them.  (She will however take all the mosquito's I've been catching by Redd's stand, tonight!)


----------



## Hirisa (Aug 4, 2013)

I've been throwing them away in my kitchen's wastebin. Super handy today.


----------



## jenikinz (Aug 5, 2013)

Hirisa said:


> I've been throwing them away in my kitchen's wastebin. Super handy today.



yep, me too...glad I saved it!


----------



## ajxing (Aug 5, 2013)

I put them in letters as presents hoping to get something in return. I've been doing that with all the extra stuff from Nook's store.


----------



## Ant Lady (Aug 5, 2013)

I build a bin as a PWP close to the Plaza.
It sure came in handy last night!


----------

